# What liquids do you use for keeping dead specimens in?



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Im after a little bit of help... I found a dead specimen and want to keep it in a jar.
Would it be ok to use straight metho and does the specimen have to be completely submerged?
Cheers, Daniel


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 7, 2009)

Straight metho,fully submerge


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, just meth. I made a thread about it not long ago.


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 7, 2009)

Or you can make paper weights using resins.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 7, 2009)

I used to search thingy on here and didnt find anything. Thanks for the quick replies much appreciated


notechistiger said:


> Yep, just meth. I made a thread about it not long ago.


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 7, 2009)

Here it is.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/preserving-animals-92590


----------



## emmjay23 (Jan 7, 2009)

How long would a specimen stay preserved in metho?


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 7, 2009)

we use formaldehyde at work but I don't know if you can get it commercially available!?!? You could prob get formalin and then dilute according to a MSDS.

or

you can make up 70% solution of ethyl or isopropyl alcohol (which is rubbing alcohol) which you can get a supermarket or chemist

you want to avoid solutions or mixtures that contain xylene, toluene, or acetone. these 3 products actually dehydrate tissue!!!


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Or you can make paper weights using resins.


 
i do that as well.


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 7, 2009)

meth goes yellow over time, use formaldehyde, you can buy it from the chemist, i have stuff in jars and they have been in formaldehyde for 20 years and its still Crystal clear


----------



## Kaaza (Jan 7, 2009)

formaldehyde then it wont loose its colouring like it would with metho


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it legal to put deceased specimens of reptiles that you have found into a jar and keep them???


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 7, 2009)

Why not, Surfcop? I'm pretty sure there's many many people that do it...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont think itis legal to do it but each state would be different, I have found several dead raptors here in victoria but im not allowed to get them taxidermed and even if my licensed freind gets them done i cannot house them. i dont think it would be any different with any other native animal. Technically you cant even take beach shells home anymore.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 7, 2009)

the secret to preserving specimens is alcohol based solution. I suggested formaldehyde in an earlier post. at work we use a 10% solution and that keeps specimens hydrated and in great condition for YEARS!!!! anymore than that and you're just wasting it and it's going to be as potent as anything!!!! any less than than (although 5% is ok as well) and you're not really going to get hte specimen preserved for the long run!


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 8, 2009)

After doing some Research into Legislation Regarding this..

As far as I could understand for Qlder's... You would need to hold a Comercial Licence or Museum Licences to Keep Deceased Snakes ....

Though there was mention of being licenced to hold that snake in captivity.... .?? Thus if you only have a licence a Licence to keep pythons....And you want to keep a deceased elapid.... You cant....
( After reading this , I stopped.... As I spotted A Dead ( Roadkill ) Eastern Brown yesterday and was thinking of keeping that....).....

But Guys as with any Legislation..... It was a little confusing..... And At 0500 in the morning...Having been awake All Night..... I might be reading into it a little wrong..... So read it yourself if your thinking of keeping anything.........


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 8, 2009)

You need a permit to keep any dead specimen, in each state and territory, they vary in name and description, even if it is your own native animal. Non-native animals may be preserved however as long as they have been legally acquired (not reptilian).


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 9, 2009)

And I wonder just _how_ many people have dead things in jars.


----------



## Pines (Jan 9, 2009)

In NSW you need a taxidermy licence to keep native dead animals

Pines


----------



## porosus (Jan 9, 2009)

Milk works the best. Full cream ofcourse.


----------



## Noongato (Jan 9, 2009)

I have alot of things in jars and also taxidermied skins etc. Although the only native ones i have are a eastern brown in a jar, some sort of croc skin, and a brushtail possum skin (which was brought in from NZ where its a pest) 
I wonder how much trouble id get into..?

What about the roo backscratchers and crocodile jerky and stuff they sell in shops, does that count?


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 9, 2009)

The law is there to stop people "finding" dead animals and putting them in jars. What's to stop someone killing any protected animal they come across and pickling it at home? (claiming it was already dead) . When I was a kid I had a good amount of metholated critters but I wouldn't risk my license on a curiosity now though.
The tourist shop wares are farmed or legally culled and are usually ticketed as such.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 9, 2009)

In Vic you can preserve any of your on licence reptiles when they die . Look in your book there is a col for how many live and dead . l have one in metho , the trick is to change the metho after the first couple of months . It will then keep for years .


----------

